# Round Two 2011 Polling Question



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

If you haven't seen the WF2010 questionaire, this is what is likely the big question they ask. I cant' say that they'll use this polling data per se, but it might help them with a quick glance here.

I know which answer I am hoping for win. But R2 did not make this easy at all. There are fans for each of the three lines. The 1k Bop is tempting though I don't know what the Akira is that folks mention here and there. That 1k Reliant would be nice, though we have an improved one this year. And the KTinga, well... And then of course, the Gray Lady. 

I kinda think if they took their projected sales totals from all three, the number would be very similar. While the 350TOS is one big chunk of their change, an all or nothing purchase, there are many folks that will buy (alot) more than just one.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is there any doubt?
:thumbsup::thumbsup: 1/350 :thumbsup::thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Git 'er _done_, fer cryin' out loud!!!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I like all but want to see the 1/350 TOS E much more.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Make mine the 1/350 TOS Enterprise!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

It's going to be interesting to see how the voting ends up. The same poll was put up on the SSM board with very surprising results. At the time the thread was locked, choices B and C were tied with 57 votes each. Choice A pulled in 16 votes.

The thread was locked by the moderator because the comments were becoming nasty. Not unlike what is happening here in that other thread. If anybody is interested, read it HERE.

Anyway, that point is that the results you get can vary considerably depending on who is being polled. For that reason, I'm kind of tempted to put this poll up on the Clubhouse, just out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

derric1968 said:


> The thread was locked by the moderator because the comments were becoming nasty. Not unlike what is happening here in that other thread. If anybody is interested, read it HERE.


It isn't _nasty_ over here... and it was closed over at SSM because someone has anger management issues (which had nothing to do with the topic... you should see the PMs I get from that guy which have nothing to do with any subject in particular  ).


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah, i read over there. a couple of the guys are real gems. they are every boards token a--hole

BTW 1/350


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh yeah. 1/350 TOS-E.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I _agonized_ over this question on the questionaire, the second time 'round was a little easier. Although, given the venue; I think it will be clear what the winner will be...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> ...The thread was locked by the moderator because the comments were becoming nasty. Not unlike what is happening here in that other thread. ... I'm kind of tempted to put this poll up on the Clubhouse, just out of pure curiosity.


Considering all the previous posts to yours, and since, have been overwhelmingly positive, I guess your post missed one last revision pass? It makes no sense to say things are nasty. Not being a member of the clubhouse, I'd be interested to hear a report back.



Seashark said:


> I _agonized_ over this question on the questionaire, the second time 'round was a little easier. Although, given the venue; I think it will be clear what the winner will be...


Me too the first few times I looked at it. But the 350 was always the only winner for me. 

Looking at it again and again; we get a revised original BoP and Reliant this year, so getting smaller versions of them so soon, kinda sucks. The KTinga, Kelvin and Akira certainly have their fanbase, which is where I am worried about the 'final' results. King Kong though? Why not fix all that's bad about the TRU Godzilla instead, ya know?

18hrs on in this poll, and if like that SSM poll, there is one decidedly clear leader -which is what I hope the WF poll also suggests. 

But it is also for Round Two to follow up on the results. When they asked last year about the RBoP, D-7, K-7 and Vulcan Shuttle reissues, though the BoP led the pack it was the Shuttle that was released first. 

1701 in 2011!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I voted option A.

I really want the Akira and I think a 1:1000 Romulan ship would go well with the existing TOS Enterprise.

Though, it would be really cool to display the K'tinga and Reliant with the existing 1:1000 refit. I have almost no interest in 1:2500 kits (unless it equates to a big kit) and/or King Kong. 2500th scale kits have to pretty darned accurate and filled with detail for me to want it. The Kelvin as it appears in Trek'09 is very detailed with all those panels of varying heights and the phaser turrets, I don't think you could pull it off in 1:2500. Again, unless the ship is 10" or better.

I have faith we'll see the 1:350 TOS Enterprise regardless so I didn't vote for it.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I had to think about this one for .36549 nanoseconds. The TOS 1/350!!!! And an accurate redone TOS shuttlecraft would be nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Me too the first few times I looked at it. But the 350 was always the only winner for me.
> 
> Looking at it again and again; we get a revised original BoP and Reliant this year, so getting smaller versions of them so soon, kinda sucks. The KTinga, Kelvin and Akira certainly have their fanbase, which is where I am worried about the 'final' results. King Kong though? Why not fix all that's bad about the TRU Godzilla instead, ya know?
> 
> ...


I totally agree on the Reliant; with it's updates the kit looks to be spot-on. The Rom-bop on the other hand is only getting a cannon for the nose and clear bussards; far cry from perfect. I, personally, am jonezing to complete my 1K TOS ship set. Having said that, I'm up for a 350 E in '11--but I don't think It'll happen.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Model Man said:


> Considering all the previous posts to yours, and since, have been overwhelmingly positive, I guess your post missed one last revision pass? It makes no sense to say things are nasty. Not being a member of the clubhouse, I'd be interested to hear a report back.


No ,no, no, I'm not talking about this thread. I'm talking about the one titled "Round 2 pics from Wonderfest 2010". The debate got rather heated over there, especially from pages 4 to 7. There were a few people who were taking their comments in a decidedly nasty direction. At least the tension dropped somewhat after Jaime responded. I'm actually surprised that he did comment at all. I respect that he put himself out there like that.

Anyway, if I post the poll at the Clubhouse, I'll definitely report back.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry everyone but I gotta go with the 1/1000 reliant then a 1/1000 ktinga
I'll take movie era stuff any day over TOS - sacrilege !
But tbh , Im just glad someone is pumping out Injection trek kits at all - there seemed to be a drought for many years !


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't vote for the 1:350 _Enterprise_ because that
is a given.

They are doing her.


They better.



I don't want to hear any vacilating about it!

DO IT!!!!

WHAT'S THE DELAY?!!


----------



## jockdeboer (Sep 9, 2009)

I want the TOS E but relly would love the same size Kelvin!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I`ld like to see something else which is not mentioned in the poll: The mushroom spacedock with some tiny ships to go with (Excelsior chasing Enterprise diorama anyone?).

I`m bored to see "hero" ships over and over again. There are so many other cool designs in that universe!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BTW, Jamie, THANK YOU FOR THE BATMOBILE REPOP!!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Marco Scheloske said:


> I`ld like to see something else which is not mentioned in the poll: The mushroom spacedock with some tiny ships to go with (Excelsior chasing Enterprise diorama anyone?).
> 
> I`m bored to see "hero" ships over and over again. There are so many other cool designs in that universe!


I love that idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Are they talking about new King Kong kits or just a reissue of the old one?


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe it's a 1/2500 King Kong included with the Kelvin!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

OneAM said:


> Maybe it's a 1/2500 King Kong included with the Kelvin!


but that would violate existing canon!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

My pick: 1/350 TOS Enterprise; make it so. :thumbsup:


(And a 1/24 scale SPINDRIFT!) :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Some accurate large-scale shuttlecraft would be awesome. Obviously the first choice should be the TOS Galileo, and I'd love to see it in 1/24 scale - basically a foot long - with full interior. Second should be the Speedboat shuttle from Voyager. A whole series in 1/24 scale!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John P said:


> Some accurate large-scale shuttlecraft would be awesome. Obviously the first choice should be the TOS Galileo, and I'd love to see it in 1/24 scale - basically a foot long - with full interior. Second should be the Speedboat shuttle from Voyager. A whole series in 1/24 scale!


I know I saw somewhere in a Sci Fi blog on here that something was in the works for a larger TOS Galileo shuttlecraft.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Shaw said:


> It isn't _nasty_ over here... and it was closed over at SSM because someone has anger management issues (which had nothing to do with the topic... you should see the PMs I get from that guy which have nothing to do with any subject in particular  ).


Yeah, hes quite a hot head.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Let me echo John's thanks for the recent re-releases, specifically the old batmobile. Takes ya back, don' it?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I too would _love_ to see an _accurate_ TOS Galileo; that would be a popular kit, methinks.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

1:350th TOS for me 

heck, I'll probably buy three (one for me, one as the constellation, and one for my father)


----------



## nakira2ca (Jan 25, 2006)

None of the above.

I am waiting for the 1/350 Reliant & 1/350 K'Tinga.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The latest annual Fine Scale Modeler poll indicated that a 1/350 scale TOS _Enterprise_ was (again) listed as one of the most-wanted sci-fi kits.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

d_jedi1 said:


> 1:350th TOS for me
> 
> heck, I'll probably buy three (one for me, one as the constellation, and one for my father)


Helloooooooooooooo son.?.?.?
-Jim


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I Want The 1/350 Scale Enterprise (tos).........or A 1/350 Reliant ....

Either Way,they Should Make Another Ship (fedeeration-wise) To Companion The 1/350 Scale Re-fit And The Nx-01............."its The Logical Thing To Do" !


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

In order - my choices

350 TOS-E
1000 Reliant
1000 K'Tinga
1000 Romulan BOP


The JJ-Prise and Akira can be taken off the burner and put back in the pantry


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't care about King Kong, because I'm not into figure kits, but I voted for Option B, because I want the 1:1000 Reliant and K'Tinga (and Klingon BOP, too!!). The 1:350 TOS Enterprise would be awesome, but I just don't have the space to display her (my 1:350 refit only managed to make it through the assembly and putty stage before I was forced to move much smaller quarters, and so remains unpainted, stored in a closet because I just don't have anywhere to put her). The 1:1000 series is a good size for me, and I suspect for a lot of builders and fans who want ships to display, but don't have the money or space for the larger ones. I'm not saying they shouldn't produce the 1:350 TOS E, I'm just saying that smaller kits should be on equal priority as big ones.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*A 350th TOS Enterprise was first choice, but*

A 350th TOS Enterprise was first choice, but the Akira comes in a pretty close second.


----------

